# Newly Powder coated wheels, how long before i can seal wheels



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hay guys i have collected wheels today from being powder coated at aia in boston lincs. Must say what a brilliant job they have done. And only £25 a wheel.

How long whould i leave wheels befor sealing them. Or is it ok to seal them now?

Heres a few pics


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I sealed mine when I got them back, hasn't affected them adversely. Did have to wait for them to be couriered back to me so would have been a couple of days after they were done I guess.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My guy says they're OK straight away but left mine a week just to be safe


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would go ahead and get the protected now not going to do any harm....


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I picked mine up from lepsons on Saturday, and they said they're baked so you're good to seal straight away. I used gtechniq c5 and so far very impressed.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I am sure if they were done in an oven they are ok to protect straight away


----------



## fot0 (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a good price and look good too. I may give them a call.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

£25 a corner? That is cheap!


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

Top job that.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Willows-dad said:


> I picked mine up from lepsons on Saturday, and they said they're baked so you're good to seal straight away. I used gtechniq c5 and so far very impressed.


I have contacted a wheel company near me and they said the same. The wheels are baked as a final process so you can do what you like with them with regard protection.

And your wheels look great. I hope mine look similar when done.


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

I had them blasted for £50 for the set by someone else. And i flated off all four wheels with 180grit paper so saved abit of money there. So all in £150. Very good finish, they where only my winter wheels so dident wanna spend alot on them, just a tidy up


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368756

Bargain!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Done mine straight away with C5,


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Powder coatings are cured in an oven at very high temperatures and are therefore fully cured when cool if the temperature profile has been handled correctly during the powder coating process. A well cured coating will not flake on impact, a badly cured one will. Waxing can and should be done straight away as the surface will not be any cleaner again.

However, a word of warning, your bargain price may cause you a problem, particularly if the wheels are being fitted to a high performance car. The inside wheel centre should have been masked so that bare metal goes onto bare metal when refitting to the car. Otherwise, there is a risk of the thickness of the powder not being completely even and the wheel will not then sit accurately on the hub. This will result in uneven brake wear and wheel wobble will develop. This is going to cost a lot more than £25 per wheel to resolve. I would therefore recommend all to avoid a cheap powder coating source and go to a professional outfit in future and have the job done properly. Julian AIRTUNE


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ok thanks for advice but oly going on my saab. So not a high proformance sports car. And i get what you mean about wheel not sitting square on hub but i cant see how that will affect brakes?
Yer it could cause wheel wobble but cant see it being that critical. Tbf it was going to be £50 a corner but i did some work myself. £200 for a set is about right average price


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

It depends what you are sealing with, Gtechniq products are fine, Rob has stated that they allow the paint to gas off.

Interesting some of the comments stating that people have been told it's fine to seal if baked. Most bodywork paintwork done at a reputable place is heated as a final stage or baked but you don't wax because it won't gas off. As stated above the Gtechniq products (and maybe others) are fine but certainly not all.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Most bodywork paintwork done at a reputable place is heated as a final stage or baked but you don't wax because it won't gas off.


If I go to a reputable company who tell me I can put wax on now then I will. What is going to happen?

As the reputable company offers a warranty if the power coating fails they will just have to repair it.

I thought most cars are now painted with water-based paints and once dry its dry unlike solvent based paints that do gas during curing.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Even with water based paint I have been told to not wax for at least 3 months because they still need to gas off. Haven't tried against this advise though...


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't confuse paint and powder coat

This thread is purely to do with powder coat that can be sealed immediately - well, once the wheels have cooled down


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Forsh said:


> Don't confuse paint and powder coat
> 
> This thread is purely to do with powder coat that can be sealed immediately - well, once the wheels have cooled down


Good point. My points stand relevant for paint. Getechniq coatings and maybe others are fine, but not wax as the paint needs to gas off. For powder coat I don't know. Is there a gas off period for powder coat? From your comment I would assume not?


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have now sealed with C5 and have no problem. Thanks for advice guys


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I had my alloys powder coated and I used car pro dlux which you can use on most things on the car and its great. My alloys were recoloured dark and it was easier to see where I went as I was coating. It's also a lot cheaper than c5.


----------

